
Bitcoin estimated to consume 0.5% of world's electric energy by end of 2018 - anigbrowl
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-05/cp-bet051018.php
======
ddtaylor
Hopefully over time Homomorphic Encryption (FHE/SHE) can solve this by
replacing the Proof of Work (PoW) function with something meaningful, like
training AI models in the way OpenMined.org is trying to do. There is also
Primecoin which has a PoW is finding Cunningham chains, but the utility of
those isn't clear and ironically the theory is that they are most useful for
HE itself (ElGamal)

A bit of an enigma wrapped in a riddle.

------
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17084253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17084253)

